# Grays Anatomy



## MedicPrincess (Oct 3, 2005)

While we are talking about TV shows....

How about that Grays Anatomy?  Have y'all watched it yet?  

Again, I started watching it about the same time as DH last year.

Last night, 1 Dr and 1 nurse were working on a Trauma Code.  The Chief Resident (or whatever she is) came in and was getting on his case a little and said "What are you going to do"

The Dr was like "Call It"

And all I could thing is If he keeps doing compressions like that they guy damn sure wont make it.

He had the bed raised to nearly his shoulders, arms bent, not even gettting and depth on the chest at all....PATHETIC!!!  

But HEY....the Dr's AND Nurses are hot...


----------



## Jon (Oct 3, 2005)

Too true.

It was TVR.... Television Resusitation..... Like CPR, but no force    


As for the show.... I've not watched it, but I have a friend in medical school who loves to quote it for his IM away messages and profile. It seems like a funy show.


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 3 2005, 11:43 AM
> *  Too true.
> 
> It was TVR.... Television Resusitation..... Like CPR, but no force
> ...


 We can't be killing TV extra's with CPR...

I like Grey's Anatomy... Have all of them TiVo'd.


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Oct 3 2005, 10:57 AM
> * And all I could thing is If he keeps doing compressions like that they guy damn sure wont make it. *


 Ask my mom, that's exactly what I said to her.  I still like it though, but for the soap-opera-ey stuff.  (Although I don't watch soaps.)


----------



## Phridae (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 3 2005, 12:39 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 3 2005, 12:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Oct 3 2005, 11:43 AM
> *  Too true.
> 
> It was TVR.... Television Resusitation..... Like CPR, but no force
> ...


We can't be killing TV extra's with CPR...

I like Grey's Anatomy... Have all of them TiVo'd. [/b][/quote]
 You watch a lot more TV than I thought you did...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Oct 3 2005, 10:12 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Oct 3 2005, 10:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You watch a lot more TV than I thought you did... [/b][/quote]
 Two hours every Sunday evening is alot?  :blink:


----------

